# 2 or 3 bank onboard charger?



## switchback (Jan 8, 2015)

I'm pretty sure I know the answer, but want to make sure. I have a start battery and 2 trolling batteries wired parallel. So I need a 2 bank charger cause 1 will charge start battery and the other will charge the 2 trolling batteries. Is this right? I'm looking at the MK 210D Minn Kota. Been using a portable schumacker ship to shore. But never charge batteries until a day or 2 before fishing the next time. I replaced a start battery 2 years ago and now I need to replace a trolling battery. I don't need to charge them fast like fishing tournaments or anything. Just want to be able to just plug in when I get back from fishing. Need it to charge and keep maintained year round. Are there any other good one's out there I should look at? Thanks


----------



## earl60446 (Jan 8, 2015)

That charger is only 5 amps per bank, not much for 2 deep cycle batteries. I doubt 5 amps would fully charge 2 depleted deep cycle batteries overnight but it will work if you have a couple days. It is a good idea to charge batteries asap after using them, keeping them fully charged as much as possible.
Tim


----------



## TNtroller (Jan 9, 2015)

I just received a Dual Pro "recreational series" 2 bank charger for my new boat last week. Read lots of positive comments/recommendations on this brand as the units are repairable and seem to be durable, based on comments, no 1st hand experience but gonna find out . MK ones are good as well. Get a smart charger if all possible as you can plug it up when you return from your trip, and leave it plugged up until you next trip. 5amps will charge up your TM batteries but it will take longer, if you don't go on successive days, it will work. You seem to be replacing batteries fairly often, you should charge the batteries up as soon as you get back to the house.


----------



## gillhunter (Jan 9, 2015)

I also have a setup with a starter battery and 2 deep cycle trolling motor batteries, but I have the trolling motor batteries on a switch and run one at a time. I run a Minn Kota MK 315 D on board charger. It is only 5 amps, but will charge up over night. I leave it plugged in whenever the boat is not being used. I just finished my 4th season with this set of batteries.


----------



## switchback (Jan 9, 2015)

Yeah I only go 1 day a week and usually don't even use the trolling motor. I usually troll with crankbaits while my wife lays out and gets some sun. So I only need something that will charge before the next weekend. Plus batteries never really run down because I don't really use them. More about keeping them charged while sitting up. Still need to know if I'm right about getting a 2 bank or 3.


----------



## gillhunter (Jan 10, 2015)

You should be able to use a 2 bank with your trolling motor batteries wired in parallel.


----------



## 2sac (Jan 10, 2015)

1 bank for each battery.


----------

